# Website Feedback



## Edrick (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

Working on the new site for my production company (right now only the Index works). So I wanted to get your feedback as the site progresses. So feel free to let me know what you think of the site! The images and news article titles are just test images. 

Es Productions


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 1, 2010)

Its really hard to give advice/feedback on a website that is still in its infancy. Because you're using test images and articles it currently feels like one of those spam pages you get when you mistype amazon.com or etcconnect.com 

I also think its funny that your website addresses me as Edrick.


----------



## Edrick (Nov 2, 2010)

Threads back to normal, anyways as I was saying the sites only in testing. It's not live and I've never seen a "spam" site that looks like this. But anyways I'm looking for feedback on the design of the Index. The Edrick thing is just static text until I find a management system to use for client interaction. We want clients to be able to login and upload files to us, view the progress of projects, and download files we upload to them. For example if we're doing a design or install.


----------



## Anvilx (Nov 2, 2010)

I find the spacing differences between the header, home_main, subfooter, and footer sections a bit distracting. Overall it looks good.


----------



## cpf (Nov 2, 2010)

Shall re-post my comment that this doesn't work well at all on MobileSafari. On a real browser it works fine and looks nice, but the bottom margin on the footer is a bit much, and the copyright stuff could be moved up into the previous block to save space. Search button looks disabled, and when I search I get directed to a completely different page (layout wise), very disconcerting. Also, Favicon! That's about all I can tell from an static layout.


----------



## Edrick (Nov 2, 2010)

The MobileSafari issue will be fixed certain parts need to be recoded to support it. Search Button doesn't tie into anything yet along with the Welcome Back Edrick Smith. At this point I was just looking for design / layout feedback. Slowly the features will be added to the site. We're still waiting on the subpages from the designer who has been taking his sweet time (over 3 months now).


----------

